# Copyright Bilder



## piti66 (18. Januar 2006)

Hey Leute,

ich will auf meiner Funseite einen Generator für einen Funführerschein erstellen. Nun hab ich dass Problem welche Bilder kann und darf ich verwenden. Darf ich Bilder von Promis benutzen oder andere. Sind die geschützt! Kennt jemand eine Seite wo es solche Bilder frei gibt und vorallem ohne Copyright?

mfg

sebastian


----------



## Bob38 (18. Januar 2006)

Sagen wir mal so:

Solange du kein Geld damit verdienst, darfst du so ziemlich alles.


----------



## Sven_Losonc (18. Januar 2006)

Bob38 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sagen wir mal so:
> 
> Solange du kein Geld damit verdienst, darfst du so ziemlich alles.



Diese Aussage ist totaler Blödsinn. Sogut wie jedes Bild unterliegt dem Urheberrecht. Promibilder, die man nicht grad selbst geschossen hat, gehören im Normalfall einer (Nachrichten-)Agentur oder dem Fotografen.


----------



## hpvw (18. Januar 2006)

Bob38 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Sagen wir mal so:
> 
> Solange du kein Geld damit verdienst, darfst du so ziemlich alles.


Seit wann das denn?

Jeder Fotograf hat auf sein Bild ein Urheberrecht. Dass Bilder von Stars ohne deren Erlaubnis überall auftauchen, liegt daran, dass sie "Personen des öffentlichen Lebens" sind, heißt aber nicht, dass der Fotograf dieses Bild nicht an die entsprechende Zeitung verkauft hat.

Es ist s...egal, ob Du damit Geld verdienst, entweder darfst Du das Bild verwenden oder nicht, das hat mit dem Geldverdienen nichts zu tun und musst Du selbst im Einzelfall überprüfen.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Bob38 (18. Januar 2006)

Ich hätte mehr sagen sollen   
Alle rasten gleich aus  :suspekt: *lol*

Ich meinte das so:
Frag immer nach ob du das Bild benutzen darfst.
Aber solange du damit kein Geld verdienen willst, darfst du das eigendlich fast immer.
(Vom Urheber aus)

Damit war nicht gemeint: Nimm alle Bilder und lauf so schnell du kannst   

Ich hätte mich aber auch genauer ausdrücken müssen. Sry.


----------



## Leola13 (18. Januar 2006)

Hai,

schau mal in der Grafik FAQ unter folgendem LINK , da gibt es jede Menge Verweise auf Stock Photo Seiten.

Ansonsten wie schon gepostet : Vor der Verwendung fragen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Malaxo (11. Januar 2007)

Keine Garantie auf diese Antwort:

Viele Copyright's kannst du umgehen in dem du das Bild oder die Grafik einfach Spiegelst. Das heisst, erstellt jemand im Internet ein Vector Haus du hast dieses Vector Haus so könntest du das Haus einfach Horizontal spiegeln und es als dein Werk anbieten (kostenlos am besten). 

Dies geht aber nicht auf alle Copyright's! Jedoch ist das eine "Sicherheitslücke" die genutzt werden KÖNNTE!

Diese Antwort ist ohne Gewähr! Evt. wurde mir das auch falsch gesagt! Aber meistens solang du die Bilder nicht schlecht machst interessiert das kein Schwein.

Grundsätzlich muss jeder einzelne Mensch damit einverstanden sein, wenn du ein Foto in dem man ihn erkennt einverstanden sein das dies Publik gemacht wird. Oder in der Lage sein nach der Publizierung es löschen zu lassen.

Dies gilt auch bei Partypictures, daher fragen die Fotografen in der Disco auch nach ob das Bild in Ordnung ist

Bei Stars ist das was anderes.


----------



## Frapet (12. Januar 2007)

Schau am besten mal auf Wikipedia und such nach dem Promi den du willst.

Dort gibts dann meist ein Bild und wenn du das anklickst, dann steht oft drunter dass es unter der GNU-Lizenz veröffentlicht is. D.H. Open-Source is. Somit darfst du's verwenden, solange du allen die deine Homepage besuchst das gleiche Recht gewährst (also irgendwo hinschreiben das die Pics Open-Source sind).
Wenn das bei Wikipedia nicht dabei steht, dann isses wieder so das du es ohne erlaubnis NICHT verwenden darfst.

lg


----------



## bonbon0815 (28. Januar 2007)

Hi Sebastian,

ich bin Journalistin und ich kann Dir nur raten, schön vorsichtig mit sowas zu sein. Normalerweise gelten für alle Fotos und Texte Urheberrecht - es sei denn, der Autor/Fotograf hat selbst zugestimmt, dass das Foto/der Text frei verbreitet werden kann. Falls aus einem dummen Zufall ein Profi sein Foto/seinen Text auf Deiner Seite entdeckt (oder noch schlimmer: ein geldgeiler Anwalt), kann das richtig teuer für Dich werden. Da hilft auch kein spiegeln o.ä.(im Gegenteil, damit zeigst Du ja nur, dass Du weißt, dass das Bild geklaut ist...)
In Bezug auf Musik hat es da ja schon jede Menge teurer Abmahnverfahren gegen private Site-Betreiber gegeben. Aber guck mal bei pixelquelle.de oder photocase.de, da gibt es lizenzfreie Fotos. Manche offiziellen Seiten von bekannten Bands/Personen haben auch eine Rubrik "Presse", in der man Fotos zu Pressezwecken kostenlos herunterladen kann - da könntest Du ja auch mal höflich anfragen...
Trotzdem viel Spaß mit Deinem Projekt!

Ups.... Habe erst gerade gesehen, dass der Beitrag ja schon von 2006 ist - bin noch nicht so ganz im neuen Jahr angekommen... Damit hat sich das ja wahrscheinlich erledigt....


----------



## dasfloh (1. Oktober 2007)

Die sache mit dem WIKI is was spannendes abere heist public-domain und net open-source das zählt nur für Programme!


----------

